# WD 8 TB MyBook $199.99 @ NewEgg 'til 3/1/2017



## delgadobb (Mar 6, 2004)

For those who missed the Frys deal I posted about in December ...

WD 8 TB MyCloud $198.01 @ Frys today; likely WD Red inside

... This could be a great opportunity to upgrade your Roamio to about 1280 hrs HD. Here's another great deal on a 8 TB WD Drive. Some may not have had access to a Fry's for that sale, this time it's at NewEgg.com for $199.99 w/code EMCRCCD36. Once again, it's an external drive so you'd have to do a little work to extract it from the case (see my thread above to see what I found inside mine.) There's a reasonable expectation that it's a WD80EZZX drive inside. Mine was relatively straightforward to remove with the caveat that it had a weird metal bracket on the side requiring removal of hex screws. For my efforts I retrieved a WD80EFZX 8 TB Red drive which is still going strong in my upstairs Roamio. Here's the link to the MyBook at NewEgg:

WD My Book 8TB USB 3.0 Desktop Hard Drive WDBBGB0080HBK-NESN Black - Newegg.com

Just about everyone on here should be able to order from NewEgg & a lot of us won't get hit with tax.

Here's a teardown of the drive so you can see what you're likely to find inside:

WD My Book 8TB - 5400rpm WD80EZZX with Benchmarks

I suppose this could also be utilized for those with a Bolt trying to expand their storage with some of the modified setups that have been done, but I won't speculate beyond that. I'm just the messenger relaying the information; do with it what you wish.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

delgadobb said:


> WD My Book 8TB USB 3.0 Desktop Hard Drive WDBBGB0080HBK-NESN Black - Newegg.com
> 
> Just about everyone on here should be able to order from NewEgg & a lot of us won't get hit with tax.


Currently just $10 more at Amazon, no promo coupon required.

Amazon.com: WD 8TB My Book Desktop External Hard Drive - USB 3.0 - WDBBGB0080HBK-NESN: Computers & Accessories​
Camel3x indicates this is the lowest Amazon price on the unit aside from a very brief drop to $190 a few days back.


----------



## byonik (Apr 10, 2014)

PSA: I've been running an 8TB WD80EZZX yanked from a WD MyBook in my Roamio Pro for several months now and it works great. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSTON-HD (Feb 8, 2017)

krkaufman said:


> Currently just $10 more at Amazon, no promo coupon required.
> 
> Amazon.com: WD 8TB My Book Desktop External Hard Drive - USB 3.0 - WDBBGB0080HBK-NESN: Computers & Accessories​
> Camel3x indicates this is the lowest Amazon price on the unit aside from a very brief drop to $190 a few days back.


I LOVE Amazon but I avoid higher priced items as Mass. get's hit with sales tax. Newegg is my friend this time around. Grabbed one. OP thanks for the "heads-up"


----------



## TheCryptkeeper (Dec 31, 2009)

In case anyone is interested, the WD 8TB My Book Desktop External Hard Drive - USB 3.0 WDBBGB0090HBK- NESN is now on sale at Amazon.com for $187.04.


----------



## Johnny Danger (Dec 27, 2016)

TheCryptkeeper said:


> In case anyone is interested, the WD 8TB My Book Desktop External Hard Drive - USB 3.0 WDBBGB0090HBK- NESN is now on sale at Amazon.com for $187.04.


I purchased one to use in my TIVO since the Seagate Archive drive I purchased last week does not work.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

TheCryptkeeper said:


> In case anyone is interested, the WD 8TB My Book Desktop External Hard Drive - USB 3.0 WDBBGB0090HBK- NESN is now on sale at Amazon.com for $187.04.


Wow--and with 3TB-6TB flavors available at $79.86-$143.89 as well (6TB flavor only for Amazon Prime members)!

I wonder if these likewise are coming with WD 5400rpm red drives inside as well.


----------



## TheCryptkeeper (Dec 31, 2009)

Mikeguy said:


> Wow--and with 3TB-6TB flavors available at $79.86-$143.89 as well (6TB flavor only for Amazon Prime members)!
> 
> I wonder if these likewise are coming with WD 5400rpm red drives inside as well.


Your wish is my command. Best Buy has the 8TB WD easy store USB 3.0 External Hard Drives on sale today for $179.99. Reports are that 5400 RPM Reds are inside these and the enclosures are easy to open. I bought two of them.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

TheCryptkeeper said:


> Your wish is my command. Best Buy has the 8TB WD easy store USB 3.0 External Hard Drives on sale today for $179.99. Reports are that 5400 RPM Reds are inside these and the enclosures are easy to open. I bought two of them.


Thanks. I was wondering abut the 3TB My Book at Amazon--at $80, it's a super price. Couldn't find info. online if it has a WD 5400rpm red drive inside.


----------



## TheCryptkeeper (Dec 31, 2009)

Mikeguy said:


> Thanks. I was wondering abut the 3TB My Book at Amazon--at $80, it's a super price. Couldn't find info. online if it has a WD 5400rpm red drive inside.


Not sure what's inside the 3TB ones from Amazon. A number of people on other forums have commented on how easy the 8TB enclosures on sale now at Best Buy are to open and that they contain WD80EFZX (red) inside. I'm upgrading the Bolt I have on order, and plan on replacing the enclosure with an Rosewill Armer eSATA described in this thread by Mike 1958.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

TheCryptkeeper said:


> Not sure what's inside the 3TB ones. A number of people on other forums have commented on how easy the 8TB enclosures are to open and that they contain WD80EFZX (red) inside. I'm upgrading the Bolt I have on order, and plan on replacing the enclosure with an Rosewill Armer eSATA described in this thread by Mike 1958.


Thanks. Yep, have seen the teardowns on the 8TB as well, and it seems a good deal and way to go.

For me, 8TB probably is overkill--the 3TB would be a sweet spot. Would love knowing what's inside.


----------



## TheCryptkeeper (Dec 31, 2009)

Mikeguy said:


> Thanks. Yep, have seen the teardowns on the 8TB as well, and it seems a good deal and way to go.
> 
> For me, 8TB probably is overkill--the 3TB would be a sweet spot. Would love knowing what's inside.


It would be nice if the 3TB is the same one TiVo uses in the Bolt+. I don't know. I couldn't find any information on it.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

Is there a current tool that can copy and expand a 3TB Roamio drive to a 6TB? I'd like to upgrade my 3 TB drive but would like to maintain recordings and settings.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

wrong thread. go look in the drive upgrade section.. (I honestly don't remember if there is.. I think there is..) at least unfortunately on Windows...


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

NYHeel said:


> Is there a current tool that can copy and expand a 3TB Roamio drive to a 6TB?


No. MFSTools can be used to upgrade up to 4TB, retaining recordings and settings, but there's no utility, presently, that supports migrating to anything bigger. (Bigger is possible but only as a new HDD.)


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

But I thought you could "migrate" to 4 TB (on a bigger hard drive), then use Windows expand tools to make it see the rest of the space.. to at least 6 or 8 TB???


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mattack said:


> But I thought you could "migrate" to 4 TB (on a bigger hard drive), then use Windows expand tools to make it see the rest of the space.. to at least 6 or 8 TB???


Hmmm... I hadn't heard of that technique.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Yeah, I looked up a bit more, and I think I'm wrong.. it seems like you can start with a new drive, use it for a while, THEN resize it.. I think..

I'll have to go reread again at some point if I have convenient access to a Windows machine.. since I actually bought a 6 TB drive, and the Tivo thinks it's 4 TB.. though this is on a Premiere 4.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

mattack said:


> Yeah, I looked up a bit more, and I think I'm wrong.. it seems like you can start with a new drive, use it for a while, THEN resize it.. I think..
> 
> I'll have to go reread again at some point if I have convenient access to a Windows machine.. since I actually bought a 6 TB drive, and the Tivo thinks it's 4 TB.. though this is on a Premiere 4.


On a Premiere you can expand it after the initial 4TB copy. See jmbach's thread in the Upgrade forum.

Roamios and Bolts won't let you add partitions, so for now the limit with MFSTools 3.2 is 4TB.


----------

